# Expansion collets



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 6, 2017)

I made this today for a upcoming job and will be using it in thefuture aswell.It was soposed to be for 4 different size bushing.45mm,40mm,32mm and 30mm,but I had a mishap with the 32mm.
	

		
			
		

		
	



My mishap





And my successes.
I will send the arbor that clamp the collets away for hardening. 

Thanks for watching


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 6, 2017)

I forgot to add that I will use 1mm shimstock on the 30mm collet to make up space for the 32mm collet.
I will make another collet sometime if needed.There will only be three of those size bushing for this job.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 6, 2017)

They look really good, what was the mishap?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 6, 2017)

The one that looks like a blooming flower. I took a too big cut and the tool grabbed in on of the slits.But stuff happens.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 6, 2017)

Ouch!


----------



## brino (Nov 6, 2017)

One of these things is not like the others......one of these things just doesn't belong........(old Seasame Street song)

Good job on the others, they look great!
Are the threads tapered, or just the head of the screw?

-brino


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 6, 2017)

It was fun making them,except for the blunder. Just the head in the screw. It works pretty well. If you make it just make sure you machine to final OD of the ID of the bush when screw is turned in otherwise it will just open taper when you clamp a bush and then it won't sit well.


----------

